# Travel Checklist



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, so I'm making a trip soon as you all know, and I've put together a pretty good list if I do say so myself. :roll: So I would like to ask if anybody thinks I missed anything? Or if you traveled and realized you should have taken something with you? Here's my list so far:

**If you are travelling to pick up a new hedgehog from a breeder/ re-home or are on the back back from one, then you should already have the cage set up, and heater on for when you get home. Things to take with you for the drive:*

*-Hard sided cat carrier/ small animal carrier.* 
Ambulance workers are trained to look for pet crates, and if your hedgehog is in your lap or in a box, it might be overlooked if you get into an accident.

*-An old shirt that you have worn for a few days to get your scent on you * 
This being put into your pet carrier will get your hedgehog used to your scent on the ride home.

*-Paper towels*
Some hedgehogs get car sick, and you don't want them to lay in their own upchuck, and get wet and chill themselves if it's a long ride. Paper towels can clean up a mess quickly. Or another alternative is unscented baby wipes.

*-Heat source*
Many people use 10 hour hand warmers slipped into something to make it safe like a sock or a sewn pouch of fabric. put it to one side of the carrier so that your hedgehog can get away form it if it's too hot, or get closer if they want more warmth.

*-Food* 
It is not reccomended that you put food in the carrier while you're travelling. But the breeder or re-home should have given you at least 2 weeks worth of food that you can slowly switch out for the food you want to feed your new hedgie.

*Water* 
If your hedgehog does get carsick and it is a long drive, when you take a rest stop it would be ideal to bring a bowl and water, and let them have a drink.

Tips: 
*Do not play music too loud if at all *. 
Hedgies ears are more sensitive than a humans, and noises tend to scare them easily. It could add unnecessary stress to a hedgehog during an already stressful time.

**If you are travelling to a destination and bringing your hedgehog with you, and it will take longer than a day to travel**
-You should bring your hedghogs cage, lights, heat source, wheel and thermometers. 
-Plenty of extra food, and *a jug of the water that you supply your hedgehog with.* 
-Hotel and motel carpets are very unforgiving for hedgehog nails, and the smells of a smoking room, or a room close to the pool might bother them. If you happen to be staying in one. 
-Call ahead to see if there is a vet in the area you are going that sees hedgehogs.

**When you travel with a hedgehog you should see to it they they are as comfortable as possible.**

Edited: To add or correct the list


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks pretty good...from experience, I would add:

- wet washcloth in a plastic bag - I find it scrubs better than baby wipes
- LOTS of baby wipes &/or paper towels
- LOTS of extra fleece liners/blankets/hedgie bags :roll: 
- food/water dishes...I used little containers to carry food that also doubled as dishes


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Digital probe thermometer.

Great list! Can't think of anything else to add.


----------

